# ok i am a little stuck but not to bad



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

i have a vw fox 2.0 aba block 8v and turbo on cis-e. my problem is the other day I was driving and I hit the gas got full 22 psi of boost then. the fuel dropped fast spudded bad.
I also run meth inj to come on at 8 psi. I have replaced the entire cis-e unit thinking that was bad no change when I gun it I get to 5psi and spudder bad. I have checked the iline tank fuel pump works good. no clogs. I have changed the fuel filter. no change my main pump doesn't sound like it's going out. sounds good. im thinking either the ecu whent tits up on me or the fuel relay or the fuel regulator next to the pump when bad 
any thoughts thanks


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Why are you blaming fuel delivery? Have you checked any of the ignition system? Boost makes those components work just as hard as any other parts.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

ps2375 said:


> Why are you blaming fuel delivery? Have you checked any of the ignition system? Boost makes those components work just as hard as any other parts.


no i have checked all of that beautiful spark, timing is dead on. all the timing marks line up. see that's what I thought at first. but there is no problem with my ignition system. when I gun it the fuel leans out bad and causes my car to stumble.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Do you have a wideband display showing you that it is leaning out? And remember, if the spark is getting blown out, misfires look like "lean" on a WB as it measures oxygen, not fuel in the exhaust. Have you tried a smaller gap on plugs? Have you tried less boost, what coil are you using? Just cause you have spark outside the cylinder, doesn't mean you have spark inside the cylinder under boost.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

ps2375 said:


> Do you have a wideband display showing you that it is leaning out? And remember, if the spark is getting blown out, misfires look like "lean" on a WB as it measures oxygen, not fuel in the exhaust. Have you tried a smaller gap on plugs? Have you tried less boost, what coil are you using? Just cause you have spark outside the cylinder, doesn't mean you have spark inside the cylinder under boost.


yes I have a wideband. and my plug gap is small. I don't even build 5psi before it leans out


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Sounds like you may have a CIS-e issue that is not related to boost. My suggestion is to ditch CIS-e for something like MS. Have you tried adjusting the DPR?


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

ps2375 said:


> Sounds like you may have a CIS-e issue that is not related to boost. My suggestion is to ditch CIS-e for something like MS. Have you tried adjusting the DPR?


yes I have adjusted the DPR. I have been running this setup for about two years and no problems. I will figure this out and keep running cis-e I have narrowed it down to the fuel pump unit or the ecu so im going to replace all the fuel components and the ecu. and if that does not work witch it will I will switch to ms


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

Before ditching CIS-E or throwing another meter on your car, oyu might also consider adding in a 5th injector.
I am running an AIC-1 from Split Second (splitsec.com) 
It fires an OBD-II injector and is fully programmable to MAP and Tach.
I am running a green top with a 16PSI max metering setup.
It is pretty cheap (less than a WB) and very easy to setup and use. The only hard part is making a single injector holder.

As for the lean problem you might be running out of sensor plate lift due to a failing fuel accumulator or return regulator. Have you tried swapping those out? It seems they would be the first place I would look if this problem just came up after trouble free running.

For the setup you are running, it seems like a mechanical fuel pressure failure and the return or accumulator would cause a drop in system pressure.

To the above posts, *don't* rule out spark. I had the excact situation occur on my setup and it did in fact turn out to be the spark being "blown out". I replaced the 27 year old coil and it has not happened since.

I'll eventually go standalone (Lugtronic), but I still favor the ease my hybridized CIS-E now that I have done all my R&D.
Check out the AIC-1 and give them a call about a programmable driver that you could use to better control the DPR.

Good luck.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

well i finally figured out what went wrong i thought it was the head. after getting a g60 head that im still going to put on. i took off the old head and discovered that the fuel injectors had a problem. two of the injectors had pushed off the tips and forced them down in to the injector sleeve. so there was a 1/2 gap from the injector to the tip causing my problem. 
but it's a good thing it happened i had notice that my cam was wearing funny on a couple of lobes. now im putting the g60 head on and all will be good


----------

